#ubuntu-ca 2011-01-03
<KombuchaKip> Lots of netsplits today.
<KombuchaKip> Latest Avaneya musician: http://www.shawanrising.com/fr_music.cfm
<dougstew> How do you remove old versions of the kernel?
<ZykoticK9> dougstew, from a terminal see what kernels you have installed with the command "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" then simply uninstall the specific version(s) you don't want using either apt-get, aptitude, synaptic or Ubuntu Software Center.
<billybigrigger> any mailstack gurus around today?
<dougstew> Thanks ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> dougstew, glad to help
#ubuntu-ca 2011-01-04
<dougstew> We are about to upgrade windows on a dual boot machine. how do we do this without loosing grub?
<dougstew> jwe
#ubuntu-ca 2011-01-05
<KombuchaKip> http://www.cynicalbastards.com/cynic/psych.html
#ubuntu-ca 2011-01-09
<KombuchaKip> Some new Avaneya music: http://shawanrising.bandcamp.com/album/avaneya-earth-is-a-write-off
<billybigrigger> KombuchaKip, fire off an email to deadmau5 and get some theme music!
<billybigrigger> :P
<KombuchaKip> billybigrigger: Thanks Bill. He makes good music, but it's not quite up my alley. I'm a NiN / Depeche Mode kind of fellow.
<billybigrigger> mornin
<dscassel> morning, billybigrigger :)
<billybigrigger> dscassel, long time no see
<Clockwerks77> Hey fellow Ubuntu Canuckistans!
<hakimsheriff> is there a meeting soon?
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-02
<khoover> fuuuuuuuu wine pisses me off sometimes....oh, dear, 95*C processor, brb.
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<Manito> good morning
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-03
<bjonkman> exit
 * BobJonkman reminds bjonkman to check for the correct window focus before typing in it
<BluesKaj> Hi all
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-04
<BluesKaj> Hi all
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-05
<bregma> moin all
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<dscassel> Release parties in Northern Ontario? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11587179#post11587179
<dscassel> BluesKaj: I'm looking at you. :)
<BluesKaj> dscassel: yeah , maybe,  but I'm a KDE guy and personna non-grata at the #ubuntu chat as well, so there isn't much in common since the unity DE has taken over
<pangolin> being a  kde user does not exclude you from the community
<pangolin> in fact it's nice to go to a meet up and meet different people with different tastes
<pangolin> under all the  makeup it still Ubuntu
<dscassel> BluesKaj: txwikinger2 is a KDE guy and I let him come to my parties. :)
<BluesKaj> dscassel:  that's big of you :)
<pangolin> dscassel: cause he brings the cookies
<BluesKaj> gonna be busy from middle of feb to june setting up a digital recording space for our group of musicians , both audio and video stuff , but if there's a release part in the Sudbury area I'll try to attend
<BluesKaj> err party
<dscassel> BluesKaj: You should let that Teejay guy know on the forum.
<dscassel> (And help keep Randall from derailing the discussion...)
<BluesKaj> Randall .. ?
<dscassel> BluesKaj: From Ubuntu Vancouver, yeah. He's trying to help...
<dscassel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1722827&page=2
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-06
<ramonb3rd> hello and good morning from USA
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<induz> hello
<induz> is there someone here
<pangolin> there is
<pangolin> what can we do you for?
<induz> is 1 Gb RAM is ok to run ubuntu10
<pangolin> should be fine
<pangolin> you may wantto try Xubuntu or Lubuntu, they require less resources
<willwh> lubuntu is awesome, I highly recommend for lower end hardware
<willwh> it's quite a bit faster than xubuntu
<willwh> big love for lxde :D
<BluesKaj> induz,  heh, I read something the other day that ubuntu 11.10 could run 384mb RAM , but don't beleive it . 1G is probly the minimum depending on the desktop you choose
<bregma> I ran slackware 2.0 in 4 Mb RAM (and a 10 Mb hard drive) on a 386 SX
<bregma> gosh, those were the days
<Androguy> yay Linux distros on floppy disk!
<genii-around> I had a few of tseho
<genii-around> *those
<genii-around> muLinux was cool, even had X
<Androguy> ugh don't talk to be about running X on a 386 with 4mb ram lol
<Androguy> *me
<BluesKaj> damn small linux might run
<Androguy> fortunately ive upgraded from a 386.  I'm now on an Arm/Tegra 2 platform. lol
<BluesKaj> Androguy,  never heard of that
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Embedded chips like you usually find in routers and phones, etc.
 * genii-around ponders the ARM A15
<bregma> I also have an ARM Tegra, it could emulate at least two of those old 386s and leave cycles to spare for a 68K
<bregma> I'll be loading Precise Pangolin on it next week
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-07
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#ubuntu-ca 2012-01-08
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<epod> Anyone know if there's any client to play my google music on linux so I don't have to use my browser?
<DarwinSurvivor> if epod comes back, tell him asking about google music in the ubuntu canada channel is kind of pointless since it's a US-only service...
#ubuntu-ca 2013-01-03
<chaslinux> BobJonkman1: dscassel did we say 6 or 7 for Ubuntu Hour tomorrow at Egg Roll King?
<chaslinux> Thanks  dscassel
<chaslinux> 6 it is...
 * khoover is away: need to get away from rdoc
 * khoover is away: Off I go!
 * genii-around sips
 * khoover is away: VonKranke
#ubuntu-ca 2013-01-04
<BobJonkman1> Hey Everybodeee! #UbuntuHour #Kitchener is tonight at 6pm at Egg Roll King restaurant http://ur1.ca/cepfb Registration is appreciated, but optional.
#ubuntu-ca 2013-12-30
<mikkidog> Good evening folks.
<MagicFab> mikkidog, hi!
<mikkidog> Will I get any performance advantage by installing a GT 630 GPU as opposed to using the Intel Corp. 4 Series Integrated Graphics Controller?
<mikkidog> Hello MagicFab!
<mikkidog> I'm using a core 2 duo 3.0GHz with 7 GB RAM.
<mikkidog> I suppose Sweet Home 3D would be the most graphics intensive program I use, although I might look into Blender.
<mikkidog> Oh yes, Ubuntu 13.10 64 bit!
<MagicFab> mikkidog, I've been using exclusively Intel graphics for ~5 yrs now, have yet to come across something that demanded more - I am not into gaming, though.
<MagicFab> In my experience I/O (hard disk speed) is a bigger bottleneck for most apps.
<mikkidog> MagicFab: very good. I'm not sure if my hard drive is5400 or 7200 rpm. So you say the graphics card would not be beneficial?
#ubuntu-ca 2014-01-02
<belkinsa> Hello there, Canada LoCo.  You guys got me to come to you about your new way of conducting a meeting.  Here is one suggestion: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2014-January/006591.html ;0
<belkinsa> ;)(
<zykotick9> BobJonkman: can I ask "why" ubuntu-ca wants/needs a video chat solution?
<BobJonkman> Hi zykotick9: Video chat was proposed as a way to engage people who have expressed interest in Ubuntu (by joining the Launchpad team https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ca or the mailing list https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ca or one of the chapters https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/#Canadian_Team_Chapters but who haven't been participating in the regular IRC meetings, and haven't been coming to Ubuntu Hours or Relea
<zykotick9> BobJonkman: well, i wish you all the best with that.  Video chat with "free" software, or !googlefree might prove difficult...  good luck.  I just saw all the ML activity, and was wondering why.  Thanks.
<BobJonkman> Like you, I'm becoming more of a FAIF advocate all the time, and I disagree with some of the directions Canonical is taking that seem to be to be anti-FAIF, eg. Google Hangouts as the "official" chap app for UDS.
<BobJonkman> The advice of "go where the people are" is good, but I'm feeling very conflicted about going to Google Hangouts or Facebook or any of the other anti-FAIF proprietary silos that only exist to exploit the people using it
<zykotick9> i hear ya!  it was a big part of my leaving ubuntu, and recently leaving debian...  i now consider "free software" essential (NSA revelations seem to prove this)
<BobJonkman> zykotick9:  What would you choose as a suitably FAIF video chat app?
<BobJonkman> I'm trying https://chatb.org/#ubuntu-ca now, works OK in Chromium (JS but no Flash)
#ubuntu-ca 2014-01-03
<zykotick9> BobJonkman: i wish there was a good answer for FAIF video chat!  especially confence style, like you want!  i certainly don't know of a solution, certainly never used one.  BEST of luck - but i'd suspect you'll need to go non-free...
#ubuntu-ca 2014-01-05
<YK_NT_MATHEW> any one wnat to try and help me
<YK_NT_MATHEW> install issuses
<YK_NT_MATHEW> is any on here
#ubuntu-ca 2014-12-30
<victorbrca> Anyone else using the google hangouts extension in Chrome?
<azend|vps> Yeah I think so
<victorbrca> Is it still working for you?
<azend|vps> Does it not for you?
<victorbrca> No...
<victorbrca> I can still use hangouts from gmail, or even start a hangout on chrome...
<azend|vps> I use it on a Mac so its binary extensions do some funny things
<victorbrca> or user the chrome hangouts app... but the extension stopped working
<victorbrca> ah....
<victorbrca> it stopped working for me on two Ubuntu machines
#ubuntu-ca 2014-12-31
<willwh> happy hogmanay folks <3
<willwh> victorbrca: on a windows box atm, but, that hangouts app is absolutely garbage :/
<willwh> if you're talking about the floating chrome extension
<willwh> I just use pidgin -> config for google talk
<willwh> google talk itself is gone now, but pidgin works for the moment ;)
#ubuntu-ca 2015-01-01
<victorbrca> xchat.get_info('channel')
 * victorbrca victorbrca 
 * victorbrca victorbrca 
#ubuntu-ca 2020-01-01
<Chex> HAPPY NEW YEAR, WEST COAST, BEST COAST!!!
